# Elektroblock EBL 104-3



## 129423

Urgently require a circuit diagram for my EBL 104-3 Transformer. You're help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 94055

Try contacting

http://www.hymer.com/cms/index.php?id=4


----------



## icer

greaseman

is this what you are looking for

Ian


----------



## 129423

What I needed was the schematic wiring diagram. I have it now. Thanks so much for your helpful replies.


----------



## icer

greaseman

could you post a copy of the schematic wiring diagram

thanks

Ian


----------



## CliveMott

Will this work?

C.


----------



## icer

Thank you clive

Ian


----------



## 129423

*EBL 104-3*

Sorry I am so slow with my reply, I see Ian has posted the diagram for the EBL 104, The EBL 104-3 has differences so here it is in case you need it.

Regards


----------



## icer

Thanks for that Greaseman'

I have the EBL 105-3 which is similar to the 104-3 

have added it to the database

schaudt believe it or not did not have one for mine 

Ian


----------



## 129423

*Elecktroblock 105-3*

Hi Icer,
As it happens I came across the diagram for your EBL 105-3 during my searches last week, so here it is.


----------



## icer

cheers greaseman

there is almost no difference apart from charging rate & fuse

anyway thanks again

Ian


----------



## Dean Stirling

Hi All I am newbie here. Thanks for accepting me into the collective. 

Just bought a Hymer Starline 640 2001 vintage. It has Electroblock EBL 104-3. I don't see a switch for Gel battery charging. Am I stuck with lead acid batteries?

Thanks in advance.
Deano.


----------



## jiwawa

Hi Dean, you might want to start a new thread since this one is ancient.

I suspect that back in 2001 gel batteries weren't an option in the MH world. I don't know when they came on the scene but I have only been aware of them with respect to MHs in the last few years. 

Welcome to the forum, by the way!


----------



## Dean Stirling

Dear Jean,

Thank you so much for your prompt reply. I think you might well be right so I'll start a new thread 

I think we might be from the same part of the world by the way! 

Thanks for your welcome and have the best possible new year!!


----------



## Penquin

Good to see you, our 2003 does not have that option, but lead acid are economical and seem to last well in ours.

I hope that you can find a definitive answer, but that might only come from the manufacturer of the unit, not the MH as they simply use supplied units.

AandNcaravan services may be the best place to get help, they service thebunuts and are VERY helpful;

http://www.aandncaravanservices.co.uk/schaudt-elektroblock.php

Now I know why this thread has 13000+ views !


----------



## jiwawa

Dean Stirling said:


> I think we might be from the same part of the world by the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your welcome and have the best possible new year!!


I see you're in Bulgaria Dean - are you originally from Belfast?

I'm only a blow-in really, after nearly half a century - came from Scotland in '73!


----------

